# Suite visite pour renouvellement d'agrément



## B29 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Voilà, je suis repartie pour 5 ans.
La puer est venue ce matin cela s'est bien passé. 
Voici quelques petites infos qui peuvent vous être utiles :

Si vous jouez d'un instrument de musique (pour moi guitare et flûte) est bien c'est super 😜.
Pour la famille, si le mari ou compagnon a une passion qui peut l'amener à ne pas être tout le temps à  la maison c'est super.
Si vos enfants sont contents de "prêter " leur chambre c'est bien.
Il faut que vous soyez à jour dans les dossiers des enfants accueillis (vaccins, diverses autorisations...)
Si vous suspectez de la maltraitance (traces suspectes sur le corps de l'enfant) vous pouvez prendre une photo sans le visage de l'enfant et l'envoyer à la puer et elle viendra constater aussitôt et c'est-elle qui prendra la décision de prévenir les parents et la PMI.
Si un enfant se blesse assez gravement il faut appeler le samu, puis les parents et la Pmi.
Si cela peut vous aider...
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'elle veut évincer le "tonton" si il a une passion !!! hihihi que dire ?


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

merci pour ces éclaircissements, ils peuvent varier d'une puer à l'autre, mais ça reste généraliste.
Si la passion de tonton est une autre femme, c'est aussi une bonne nouvelle?


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Liline j'y ai pensé aussi pour une autre femme ... 🤣😋😏


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Rhoooo ! Vous êtes terribles les filles ! Avoir des idées pareilles ça me choque mais ça me choque !  😉😁
Donc pour être renouvelée je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire :  favoriser les éventuelles infidélités de mon mari et me mettre à la musique ... 🎸🎹
Y a plus qu'à !


----------



## Capri95 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour !
Je suis contente pour toi 
Par contre prêter la chambre de mon enfant c'est un grand "NON" ma puéricultrice le sais très bien, elle ne me pose même plus la question, puisque tout à était dit sur ce sujet. 
Mon mari effectivement il a une passion mais elle est chez nous à la maison " c'est moi" 😘
Je plaisante, il aime beaucoup peindre des petites figurines "warhammer" c'est une vraie passion, et puis le soir après le repas, cela lui permet de décompresser de sa journée de travail.
Les étagères étaient pleines aussi de sa passion.. mais j'ai réussi à lui faire acheter une étagère rien que pour lui ! " il faut savoir le canalisé sans le brusquer c'est une petite créature fragile" 🐥                                                                                                                                                                  Il en a pour un bout de temps à la remplir 😏😇 pendant ce temps il n'en met pas partout..


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bien l'important tu es reparti pour 5ans après une visite qui s'est bien passée. Yes yes yes. 
Au chenil le mari ! Ben quoi si sa passion est le chien. Je vous rappelle que le chien est au chenil durant les heures de travail. Seul exception le chien de salon ah mais oui problème le mari revient aussi au salon!???


----------



## B29 (29 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1
La 1ère passion de mon mari : moi 🤣🤣😉
La 2ème : le basket 
La 3ème : la généalogie 

Et ses 3 amours : nos filles


----------

